# JACK



## meep277 (Dec 29, 2009)

the webcomic i have been reading titled (jack) is a very well illustrated, and well written comic. though it is very sad, so go read it now!


----------



## Ilayas (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Delta (Dec 29, 2009)

meep277 said:


> so go read it now!


You're not my dad.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 29, 2009)

Protip: trolls don't like when you suggest a comic they hate for extremely lame reasons or even no real reason at all.


----------



## Delta (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Protip: trolls don't like when you suggest a comic they hate for extremely lame reasons or even no real reason at all.


Nobody's trolling here, Ty. Go home.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Winds said:


> Nobody's trolling here, Ty. Go home.



Or what? Sorry, but internet threats like that are for lulz.


----------



## FluffMouse (Dec 30, 2009)

Jack kicks ass. :<


----------



## Delta (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> Or what? Sorry, but internet threats like that are for lulz.


Nobody threatened you either.


----------



## Jelly (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't like Jack at all.
The characters, the overall story, the individual arcs, the art. None of it appeals to me.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 30, 2009)

Like so many others, it started off fun and gradually got boring.

The well of creativity is running dry again.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Winds said:


> Nobody threatened you either.



No, but telling someone to "go home" on the internet is just plain stupid.


----------



## Delta (Dec 30, 2009)

Ty Vulpine said:


> No, but telling someone to "go home" on the internet is just plain stupid.


Kinda the point.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 30, 2009)

Winds said:


> Kinda the point.



Your posts have a point?


----------



## Delta (Dec 31, 2009)

I guess that reading and comprehension class you took in the third grade finally paid off. Better late than never, I suppose.


Now then, back on topic, OP why do _you_ think Jack is such a good webcomic? So far you've told us "its great!" and "Jack is kick ass" without giving much reason.

Personally, I don't like the comic because:
1. I don't like the art.
2. The comic tries so hard to achieve its intended genres that it makes it bland, and just not fun to read.
3. The story concept, while creative, just doesn't interest me.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Dec 31, 2009)

Winds said:


> I guess that reading and comprehension class you took in the third grade finally paid off. Better late than never, I suppose.
> 
> 
> Now then, back on topic, OP why do _you_ think Jack is such a good webcomic? So far you've told us "its great!" and "Jack is kick ass" without giving much reason.
> ...



For me, it's exactly the opposite of those reasons you gave that interest me. One's man junk really is another man's treasure in this case. What you find bad, I see as merit. Granted, not all the story arcs in Jack interest me (Frigid McThunderbones, for one), but most are pretty interesting.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 1, 2010)

Things Jack has taught me:

1) Angels are complete bastards
2) Not having a cock turns you into Hitler
3) Neckboobs are ok
4) When the strip supposedly gets meaningful, you must cram as much stuff into one panel as possible, rendering it incomprehensible.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> Things Jack has taught me:
> 
> 1) Angels are complete bastards


Sometimes you have to fight fire with fire (so to speak)



> 2) Not having a cock turns you into Hitler


Jack felt incomplete and blamed humanity for it.



> 3) Neckboobs are ok


Not sure what you mean by this



> 4) When the strip supposedly gets meaningful, you must cram as much stuff into one panel as possible, rendering it incomprehensible.



Honestly, I can't argue there.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 1, 2010)

1) The whole whatever it was place. You don't get into heaven or hell, you stay in purgatory or something. You live happy there, except the angels com and act like dicks until you leave and try that whole life thing again, regardless of if you want to or not.

2) Yes. Feeling incomplete is a fantastic reason to incite genocide.

3) Female characters tend to have this slight complaint where their cleavage slowly works its way up, until it starts at their necks. Artist needs a touch more anatomy practice. Or to see some real boobs.

4) YYYEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 1, 2010)

Voidrunners said:


> 1) The whole whatever it was place. You don't get into heaven or hell, you stay in purgatory or something. You live happy there, except the angels com and act like dicks until you leave and try that whole life thing again, regardless of if you want to or not.



Because Purgatory is nice even though one can still feel pain, but those that live there aren't living up to their full potential, and can do better (get to Heaven, where God wants all His children to go as their reward), but are too scared to go or don't want to risk it, because it's harder the second time and then they might not end up in Heaven or Purgatory the next time.


----------



## FluffMouse (Jan 1, 2010)

I like a lot of JACK's ideas. The thing about purgatory having everything you'll need but not necessarily everything you want, and that one persons heaven can be another persons hell. I also like how they get into the 'minds' of all the disturbed people and victims, humanizing some and dehumanizing others.


----------



## TCD (Jan 1, 2010)

JACK got me into the fandom. I can't really complain.

Except for Frigid. That was a waste.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 2, 2010)

Plenty of opinions to go around, but no URLs for an uninitiated viewer with five minutes to kill.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 2, 2010)

You want URLs, I have plenty of them.

www.leekspin.com
www.deagostini.au/ilovehorses
www.google.com
Just ask if you need more.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Jan 2, 2010)

Stratadrake said:


> Plenty of opinions to go around, but no URLs for an uninitiated viewer with five minutes to kill.



www.pholph.com is the website of Jack.


----------



## Stratelier (Jan 4, 2010)

Ty Vulpine said:


> www.pholph.com is the website of Jack.


Too late  My "five minutes to kill" were so proverbially five minutes ago.


----------



## mapdark (Jan 14, 2010)

Well written and well illustrated are not words I would use for it.

Are the Furry fandom's quality requirements SO LOW?


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2010)

JACK was my first furry comic (and first furry anything for that matter) and was ultimately the thing that pulled me into the fandom. Hell, I even have printed copies of the first three issues of JACK, signed by Hopkins.

Too bad I read it all when I was like 12-13, and now realize it's shitty in just about every way.

I kind of like the story line, but hate everything else. So I'll just wait a few years (wasn't the halfway point nearly 2,000 pages? Or something stupid like that, when FNAR got his nose back, I think) until it ends, then see how the story closed.


----------



## Ak-Nolij (Jan 14, 2010)

I read the first thousand pages for a while. Stopped reading it last year because it'd be a waste trying to catch up while I had issues in real life. I liked it because it was, in my terms, just gritty. The art, the handwritten dialogue, the whole sha-bang. I tend to consider the artist better than I am due to how fast and well the artist could shell out three weekly pages, fully inked with awesome attention to detail.

I've yet to reach that level is why I admire this author.


----------



## San-Ryuuk (Feb 12, 2010)

I wonder if this stirred up drama, because the most recent pages of Jack have Dave ranting about critics. =D


----------

